# Name in Canon D30



## casper_zip (Mar 18, 2014)

How do you get your name "inside" a D-30 camera ? I have done this on my Nikons after reading about it on Ken Rockwell's site. This would be hand if your camera is stolen, etc. I bought a D-30 off ebay, has the previous owner's name, and I would like to delete it, and place my own name in there. This info appears when you select "properties" upon viewing your pictures.

Thanks and all the best,

casper_zip


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2014)

Did you get the user manual and the software that normally comes with the camera?  You need to install EOS Utility on your computer then attach the camera.  You will change the name with EOS Utility.


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the OP has a Canon EOS D30 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Not a Canon PowerShot D30.


----------

